# Le vette dell'interpretazione musicale, secondo conte!



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

Vorrei in questo 3d mostrare alcune vette alcuni must della musica classica...

Si fa presto a dire...ah quella musica fa così o colà, ma ci sono alcune vette dettate dagli interpreti che sono come perle uniche e inimitabili...

Partirei da Michelangeli maturo, diretto forse dal più incredibile direttore d'prchestra mai esistito:
Sergiu Celibidache...

[video=youtube;ftJ-gJ-l5HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftJ-gJ-l5HQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Oggi vorrei proporvi un'altra vetta: Milstein e Bach per violino solo...
Mai come in questo pezzo si ode un artista solo con la sua musica..
Il suono di Milstein deficitava moltissimo in note esatte, in intonazione, ma il suo timbro e l'espressione sono qualcosa di una sensualità inaudita...
[video=youtube;tPtGoo7X4c4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPtGoo7X4c4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Se per queste cose Milstein rappresenta il dionisiaco...ecco invece l'apollineo Szering...l'intonazione è perfetta, ma il suono è molto più freddo e distaccato.
[video=youtube;wl0HKVDFKHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl0HKVDFKHQ[/video]


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2011)

Ti emoziona di più l'interpretazione della creazione? Credo che forse l'annosa questione irrisolvibile tra i cultori della musica classica e quelli della musica "leggera" nasca qui.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ti emoziona di più l'interpretazione della creazione? Credo che forse l'annosa questione irrisolvibile tra i cultori della musica classica e quelli della musica "leggera" nasca qui.


Ti rispondo subito.
L'interpretazione è arte al quadrato.
Ci sono interpreti così potenti per cui non si va certo a sentire Liszt suonato da Horowitz, ma si va a sentire Horowitz...
Horowitz aveva una capacità deformante per cui qualsiasi pezzo di musica suonato da lui, diventava qualcosa di nuovo e mai udito prima...in più il nostro, non ha MAI suonato uno stesso pezzo alla stessa maniera...
Una sonata di Scarlatti suonata da Horowitz...diventa Scarlatti/Horowitz...

Vediamo un esempio:
[video=youtube;9lmqDOjHx70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lmqDOjHx70[/video]

ecco nel secondo video cosa presumibilmente l'autore ha creato
[video=youtube;hCLycwFp9Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCLycwFp9Zc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Altro esempio...
Rachmaninov va in America a suonare il suo, e ribadisco, il suo terzo concerto per pianoforte.
Dirige la Boston Sinphony, lui Gustav Mahler in persona...

Fanno la prova e Rach è imbarazzato, ma sembra tutto a posto...scrive l'autore, quando pensavamo di avere finito Mahler disse, tutto da capo, il primo violino fa per andarsene e succede un casino immenso ( insomma il concetto è questo)...

Scriverà Rachmaninov, la direzione di Mahler, ha rivelato a me compositore aspetti della mia musica, che neanche mi ero reso conto di aver composto...

Rendiamoci conto che parte della composizione musicale è un processo inconscio...

Ancora Rachmaninov è protagonista di un altro episodio, lui compositore e pianista, elabora una nuova versione della sua seconda sonata per pianoforte, dopo averne sentito l'ascolto che ne faceva Horowitz come interprete...

Ma...
[video=youtube;dHwKm-RlbE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHwKm-RlbE4[/video]

confrontate queste due versioni: stessa musica e stesso interprete: stagioni della vita diverse...

[video=youtube;chA_HkmhX14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chA_HkmhX14&feature=related[/video]

Ditemi voi se sembra la stessa cosa...
Di fatto...uno spartito dice pochissimo della realtà sonora di un pezzo di musica...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Ma comunque merita questo Everest...mai più nessuno è riuscito ad eseguire sta roba così neanche lui...l'orgasmo che dona al pubblico è immenso...siamo nel 1968...il leggendario ritorno di Horowitz alla Carnegie Hall...

[video=youtube;B-kCRYuWNjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-kCRYuWNjk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Unico poi l'ultimo disco  di Horowitz, registrato a casa sua, tra una chiacchera e l'altra con la moglie...figlia di Arturo Toscanini...

[video=youtube;NZBQ3dicVPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZBQ3dicVPw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

Conte però non mi hai risposto 
Va beh ti faccio un altro esempio, ho un'amica che insegna canto e canta musica pop melodica. Non abbiamo la stessa concezione di musica. Per lei esiste il bel canto punto. Intonazione modo di usare la voce interpretazione anche qui. Io mi entusiasmo quando sento qualcosa di nuovo. Magari la voce non sarà perfetta ma comunica emoziona trasmette vibra.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte però non mi hai risposto
> Va beh ti faccio un altro esempio, ho un'amica che insegna canto e canta musica pop melodica. Non abbiamo la stessa concezione di musica. Per lei esiste il bel canto punto. Intonazione modo di usare la voce interpretazione anche qui. Io mi entusiasmo quando sento qualcosa di nuovo. Magari la voce non sarà perfetta ma comunica emoziona trasmette vibra.


Penso che la questione sia mal posta.
Per un musicista esiste solo il suo confronto con la materia suono.
Non esiste per lui musica leggera, pop...classica ecc..ecc...
Per un interprete è diverso...dipende da cosa vuole e come cantare la tua amica.
La musica è un bene che ognuno di noi fruisce a modo suo.
E credimi da lì nasce la montagna di dissidi interiori quando devi scegliere un programma per un pubblico.
Chi mi dice che quello che suonerò piacerà?

Poi gli interpreti casomai si confrontano tra di loro no? Parlando di musica in interpretese...
Difficile che una cantante possa parlare costruttivamente di canto, con chi cantante non è.

Certa una cosa...
Cantare come Lorenzo Cherubini siamo boni tutti...cantare come Giorgia no.
O tu metti il tuo essere ad una profondissima autodisciplina e segui tecniche efficaci ed efficenti...o non canti come Giorgia.
AL di là di quanto possa pensare Giorgia del canto.

Poi ogni interprete non è mai uguale a sè stesso.
Si evolve in continuazione.
Ed è così che sovente ci capita di sorridere amabilmente di certe bizzarrie, o prese di posizione degli anni giovanili...
Se ascolto il mio Bach, di quando avevo 20 anni, lo trovo come dire...addirittura imbarazzante...un sacco di buone idee, ma esposte male...ora invece lo trovo più ponderato e maturo.

Allora noi vediamo della palline nere, dei segni, ecco sta all'interprete scegliere che significato e valore dare ad ognuna di queste palline...a seconda dei tuoi sistemi di riferimento, della tua sensibilità, e a seconda di quello che hai deciso.
Trascurare dei minimi dettagli...fa la differenza.

La musica classica è solo enormemente più difficile da eseguire da quella leggera.
SOno solo montagne di note in più.

Forse la parola giusta non è nuovo: ma originale.

Nel mio ramo comunque, non trovo nessun nuovo grande astro nascente, nessuno che possa minimamente paragonarsi ai giganti del passato. Qualche bislacca emulazione...molte cose Kitsch...ma di autentici geni, non se ne parla...

Poi liberissimi di credere che il pianoforte sia Giovanni Allevi eh?


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel mio ramo comunque, non trovo nessun nuovo grande astro nascente, nessuno che possa minimamente paragonarsi ai giganti del passato. Qualche bislacca emulazione...molte cose Kitsch...ma di autentici geni, non se ne parla...
> 
> Poi liberissimi di credere che il pianoforte sia Giovanni Allevi eh?


A me piace Einaudi ad esempio, da profana ovviamente. Vivo la musica in modo estetico ed emotivo, come l'arte (anche se di arte ne capisco un po' di più, tecnicamente). Ma ho letto delle polemiche di giovani musicisti che studiano al Conservatorio e non ci stanno alla superiorità della musica classica. Tra Giorgia e Lorenzo mi emoziona più Lorenzo. Che è tanto cambiato da quando aveva 20 anni...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A me piace Einaudi ad esempio, da profana ovviamente. Vivo la musica in modo estetico ed emotivo, come l'arte (anche se di arte ne capisco un po' di più, tecnicamente). Ma ho letto delle polemiche di giovani musicisti che studiano al Conservatorio e non ci stanno alla superiorità della musica classica. Tra Giorgia e Lorenzo mi emoziona più Lorenzo. Che è tanto cambiato da quando aveva 20 anni...


La musica classica ripeto, non è superiore: è più difficile da suonare.
Ma cosa credi tu?
Sai quante bestemmie tirano quei studenti, che non ce la fanno ad eseguire certe cose?
Esempio per il violino Bach è micidiale fino all'ottavo anno...c'è gente che cambia conservatorio a iosa, perchè non riesce a superare questo scoglio...
Altreo esempio ottavo anno di pianoforte...il programma è così vasto e massacrante...che a furia di dai, impari a suonare...altrimenti sei fuori no?

Mettila come vuoi...
Ma Lorenzo: non sa cantare.

Poi il Conseratorio oggi in Italia è allo sbando eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A me piace Einaudi ad esempio, da profana ovviamente. Vivo la musica in modo estetico ed emotivo, come l'arte (anche se di arte ne capisco un po' di più, tecnicamente). Ma ho letto delle polemiche di giovani musicisti che studiano al Conservatorio e non ci stanno alla superiorità della musica classica. Tra Giorgia e Lorenzo mi emoziona più Lorenzo. Che è tanto cambiato da quando aveva 20 anni...


Einaudi?
Ecco guarda...tu mi prepari sto pezzo qui...
Poi ti posso giurare sul mio onore che suoni tutto l'Einaudi che vuoi senza alcuno sforzo...
Tu impara tutte le canzoni di einaudi...poi affronti sto pezzo...non ce la fai.

[video=youtube;QoUaexweVPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoUaexweVPI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A me piace Einaudi ad esempio, da profana ovviamente. Vivo la musica in modo estetico ed emotivo, come l'arte (anche se di arte ne capisco un po' di più, tecnicamente). Ma ho letto delle polemiche di giovani musicisti che studiano al Conservatorio e non ci stanno alla superiorità della musica classica. Tra Giorgia e Lorenzo mi emoziona più Lorenzo. Che è tanto cambiato da quando aveva 20 anni...


no, no, Lorenzo no, ti prego, Lorenzo no


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, no, Lorenzo no, ti prego, Lorenzo no


Tra lui e Giorgia...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Einaudi?
> Ecco guarda...tu mi prepari sto pezzo qui...
> Poi ti posso giurare sul mio onore che suoni tutto l'Einaudi che vuoi senza alcuno sforzo...
> Tu impara tutte le canzoni di einaudi...poi affronti sto pezzo...non ce la fai.
> ...


Ma io non parlo di interpretazioni, Einaudi lo sento vicino, Debussy no. Sarà un mio limite, che ci vuoi fare. Non ho abbastanza neuroni per imparare a suonare alla mia età


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Novembre 2011)

Conte , quando fai di questi interventi , tutto il resto è grande fratello ! 
Non c'entra con la musica , ma ieri ho ripreso un romanzetto che non leggevo più dal ginnasio , e ti scopro che oggi ricorre un anniversario ....

...Per una di queste stradicciole, tornava bel bello dalla passeggiata verso casa, sulla sera
del giorno 7 novembre dell'anno 1628, don Abbondio, curato d'una delle terre accennate di
sopra: il nome di questa, né il casato del personaggio, non si trovan nel manoscritto, né a
questo luogo né altrove. Diceva tranquillamente il suo ufizio, e talvolta, tra un salmo e....

Tornando alla musica , ho fatto medie e liceo con un tipo che , pur non studiando conservatorio , aveva un orecchio speciale e se fosse nato 200 anni prima sarebbe stato un altro Mozart  : credo che avesse l'orecchio assoluto . Preso la laurea ha poi mollato tutto e ha incominciato il conservatorio(tardi) , dove ora insegna . L'ho sempre invidiato e invidio anche te .


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte , quando fai di questi interventi , tutto il resto è grande fratello !
> Non c'entra con la musica , ma ieri ho ripreso un romanzetto che non leggevo più dal ginnasio , e ti scopro che oggi ricorre un anniversario ....
> 
> ...Per una di queste stradicciole, tornava bel bello dalla passeggiata verso casa, sulla sera
> ...


Dubito.
Anch'io ho l'orecchio assoluto eh? E ciò mi permette di comporre senza pianoforte...solo pensando.
Vediamo le leve di Mozart.
1) Un padre musicista che lo ha seguito dagli esordi: Mozart a 3 anni sapeva leggere le note, a 6 componeva e suonava.
2) La memoria: Celebre come lui dopo aver ascoltato il Miserere di Allegri eseguito dalla Cappella Sistina lo mise su carta: ciò che Mozart udiva si fotografava nella sua mente.
3) I viaggi: Mozart da bambino viaggiò molto e ascoltò una marea di musica...assorbendo tutto, forme e stili.
4) La vena: Mozart componeva musica con la stessa facilità che ha il conte di postare cazzate in un forum. MA, se è incredibile quanto lui ha composto in 36 anni di vita, è anche evidente che la morte lo ha stroncato quando cominciava veramente a tirar fuori palle di acciaio. Per esempio vero che ha composto 41 sinfonie, ma solo dalla 35 in avanti abbiamo opere capolavori.

Sul tuo amico, lui mi ricorda piuttosto Robert Schumann, che a 20 anni, molla tutto per diventare musicista, resta da capire come un autodidatta, abbia sfornato in pochi anni una miriade di capolavori pianistici uno dopo l'altro.

Ma tornando in topic, il grande Mozart che adoro è quello di Bohm!

[video=youtube;T0e3348RpQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0e3348RpQk[/video]

La cosa che più mi prende di Mozart...sono gli inizi di ogni musica...lui parte e tutto è detto...tutto è perfetto...
Incredibile poi quando suoni certe cose come il concerto 20...che senti temi, temini e contro temini...: l'opera...ogni composizione di Mozart è teatro è rappresentazione scenica...

[video=youtube;Zo3tK2k0A60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3tK2k0A60&feature=related[/video]

La Argherich...una dea del pianoforte...in un certo senso è la Matraini del pianoforte...ma questa è un'altra storia!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte , quando fai di questi interventi , tutto il resto è grande fratello !
> Non c'entra con la musica , ma ieri ho ripreso un romanzetto che non leggevo più dal ginnasio , e ti scopro che oggi ricorre un anniversario ....
> 
> ...Per una di queste stradicciole, tornava bel bello dalla passeggiata verso casa, sulla sera
> ...


Dubito.
Anch'io ho l'orecchio assoluto eh? E ciò mi permette di comporre senza pianoforte...solo pensando.
Vediamo le leve di Mozart.
1) Un padre musicista che lo ha seguito dagli esordi: Mozart a 3 anni sapeva leggere le note, a 6 componeva e suonava.
2) La memoria: Celebre come lui dopo aver ascoltato il Miserere di Allegri eseguito dalla Cappella Sistina lo mise su carta: ciò che Mozart udiva si fotografava nella sua mente.
3) I viaggi: Mozart da bambino viaggiò molto e ascoltò una marea di musica...assorbendo tutto, forme e stili.
4) La vena: Mozart componeva musica con la stessa facilità che ha il conte di postare cazzate in un forum. MA, se è incredibile quanto lui ha composto in 36 anni di vita, è anche evidente che la morte lo ha stroncato quando cominciava veramente a tirar fuori palle di acciaio. Per esempio vero che ha composto 41 sinfonie, ma solo dalla 35 in avanti abbiamo opere capolavori.

Sul tuo amico, lui mi ricorda piuttosto Robert Schumann, che a 20 anni, molla tutto per diventare musicista, resta da capire come un autodidatta, abbia sfornato in pochi anni una miriade di capolavori pianistici uno dopo l'altro.

Ma tornando in topic, il grande Mozart che adoro è quello di Bohm!

[video=youtube;T0e3348RpQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0e3348RpQk[/video]

La cosa che più mi prende di Mozart...sono gli inizi di ogni musica...lui parte e tutto è detto...tutto è perfetto...
Incredibile poi quando suoni certe cose come il concerto 20...che senti temi, temini e contro temini...: l'opera...ogni composizione di Mozart è teatro è rappresentazione scenica...

[video=youtube;Zo3tK2k0A60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3tK2k0A60&feature=related[/video]

La Argherich...una dea del pianoforte...in un certo senso è la Matraini del pianoforte...ma questa è un'altra storia!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di interpretazioni, Einaudi lo sento vicino, Debussy no. Sarà un mio limite, che ci vuoi fare. Non ho abbastanza neuroni per imparare a suonare alla mia età


Forse è la differenza di cultura e preparazione musicale no?
Io quando sento Einaudi sorrido...sento come lui è debitore di tutta quella corrente pianistica che parte da john Field...lo sconosciuto inventore del Notturno per pianoforte, e passa per Chopin, Debussy, Satie, Faurè...con un misto dei ritrovati della musica che viene dall'America...

Magari c'è da chiedersi come sarebbe Einaudi suonato da Michelangeli eh?

Debussy...è un compositore molto poliedrico...qui in questo pezzo fa il verso alle musiche composte per lo studio del pianoforte...DOctor Gradus ad Parnassum...è lo sberleffo a quel mattone che sono i 100 studi del gradus di Clementi...croce e delizia dei pianisti...che appunto per l'ottavo anno ne devono imparare 24...

MK Debussy è anche sta cosa qui...
[video=youtube;AVRYu0W2q58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVRYu0W2q58[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2011)

Conte , da cosa scrivi sulla musica e le sue interpretazioni , non avevo dubbi che anche tu avessi l'orecchio assoluto !! ( e ripeto , proprio per questo ti invidio !)
Insegni in un conservatorio ? Il mio amico insegna organo e composizione organistica . Siete fortunati !


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte , da cosa scrivi sulla musica e le sue interpretazioni , non avevo dubbi che anche tu avessi l'orecchio assoluto !! ( e ripeto , proprio per questo ti invidio !)
> Insegni in un conservatorio ? Il mio amico insegna organo e composizione organistica . Siete fortunati !


No non insegno in conservatorio...ma il tuo amico è allora come dire un mio collega.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2011)

Direi proprio di sì ! potrei scrivere nome e cognome , e te lo vedi in rete , ma forse è meglio di no .
Continua a scrivere di musica . Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Direi proprio di sì ! potrei scrivere nome e cognome , e te lo vedi in rete , ma forse è meglio di no .
> Continua a scrivere di musica . Ciao.


Si lascia perdere...ma magari ne nasce un litigio no?
Su quello che riguarda i virtuosi dell'organo...eheheheheheehe...sono contro tutti i barocchisti moderni...non ne sopporto uno...che sia uno...se solo mi si nomina Ton Koopman...mi irrigidisco tutto...ma vediamo qui una genialata...di un figo da paura...
[video=youtube;kWFoWxTj9Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWFoWxTj9Ws&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Per me lui resterà sempre uno dei miei miti più grandi...
[video=youtube;DYQIz6icPZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYQIz6icPZg[/video]

Una volta mi dissero...ma il modo di suonare di Germani è superato!
E io risposi...ah si e da chi di grazia?
Silenzio tombale...
Nessun italiano ha fatto tanto come lui con il suo strumento!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Altra vetta raggiunta è quella del rapporto di Rosalyn Tureck con Bach...
Mi ricordo di questa signora che venna a suonare a Bologna negli anni 80...incredibile...a metà concerto disse...ora il mio tè con i biscotti...poi seconda parte del concerto...
[video=youtube;kJ-qpocNQNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ-qpocNQNk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Dedicato a Nausicaaa...eccola è questa...
Quella di Babe Maialino coraggioso...

[video=youtube;XEocEUSVqac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEocEUSVqac&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Qui grandioso Simon Rattle...dotato di una compagine perfetta...mentre conclude la Sinfonia n8 di Mahler detta dei mille...non male per Mahler, che diceva della sua musica: io sono l'universo che risuona...

[video=youtube;9WhNn6zxqVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WhNn6zxqVg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dedicato a Nausicaaa...eccola è questa...
> Quella di Babe Maialino coraggioso...


thanks!!! 
Mi piace tanto quel film!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> thanks!!!
> Mi piace tanto quel film!!!!


Anche a me...sai...sono tanto babe no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

*Imbarazzante*

Mentre considero Glenn Gould uno dei miei massimi miti, mi diverte postare in questo 3d alcune cose che lui ha fatto, fornendo al mondo intero le esecuzioni più strambe e strampalate di capolavori. Il suo massimo fu, incidere tutte le sonate di Mozart, per poi dichiarare che a lui sta musica non piace...ma ci si è messo davvero di buzzo buono per dissacrare Mozart...
Tranne questi due strafalcioni...resta forse uno dei più grandi interpreti Beethoveniani...e un uomo capace di piegare ai suoi voleri una personalità gigantesca come Leonard Bernstain.
QUella volta si ebbe Bernstain, che va davanti al pubblico e dice...io dissento dal taglio interpretativo di questa opera di Brahms, ma tant'è GOuld is Gould.
[video=youtube;GXjM2hrqO54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXjM2hrqO54&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=13&feature=plpp_video[/video]
[video=youtube;WD6pGV69fJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD6pGV69fJI&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=plpp_video[/video]
[video=youtube;hHsWQcBfhkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHsWQcBfhkk&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=plpp_video[/video]
[video=youtube;1p-1hKY-ol0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p-1hKY-ol0&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Ma forse quello che adoro maggiormente di Gould...è la sua ironia e il suo amore per i media...tutto il mondo preso in parodia...
[video=youtube;JUNYgoOgcRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUNYgoOgcRI&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=plpp_video[/video][video=youtube;4sN0R0npWKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sN0R0npWKI&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;EkdPkrCXMNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkdPkrCXMNA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;TbT2kQaiP8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbT2kQaiP8c&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;ShPrbtWiN9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShPrbtWiN9A&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;N2JFgfc7c70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2JFgfc7c70&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

"Poi liberissimi di credere che il pianoforte sia Giovanni Allevi eh?"


Micio.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Gould, l'unico mito che ho.

e la sua personalità che mi fa uscire di testa.insieme alla sua seggiolina.


miciolidia.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gould, l'unico mito che ho.
> 
> e la sua personalità che mi fa uscire di testa.insieme alla sua seggiolina.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;keT3Gnypbt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keT3Gnypbt4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;i70cxaui2Kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i70cxaui2Kw&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Questa è un'altra vetta di un monte impossibile.
Una risposta a critici beghini che sostenevano che Gould non avesse la tecnica necessaria per suonare Liszt...

Qui siamo oltre l'eseguibile...e bellissima la spiegazione di Gould stesso...
[video=youtube;sfqS1rnn82A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfqS1rnn82A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Una donna che mi ha sempre fatto un sesso incredibile come musicista e dotata di una tormentatissima vicenda esistenziale è lei la Argherich, un'Argentina che venne con due vestitini a quel concorso...dicevano che fumava così tanto...da avere perfino gli abiti bucati dalla sigaretta...molti anni sono passati...
Eccola fighetta giovane...e poi come è oggi...
[video=youtube;Tl9MvizSf78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl9MvizSf78[/video]
[video=youtube;x5VcfGkH4g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5VcfGkH4g4&feature=related[/video]

Questa qua...mica sa cosa sia la menopausa...eh?
Questa è un'esecuzione epica...meglio di Horowitz qui...una dea cazzo...una dea...
[video=youtube;XUkSqqwU1LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUkSqqwU1LU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;XUkSqqwU1LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUkSqqwU1LU&feature=related[/video]


Questa è la dimostrazione quanto fa la differenza fra essere musicista e essere appassionato musicista.

Però è anche vero che la direzione dell'orchestra è estremamente preparata e i membri dell'orchestra tutt'altro che principianti. E' la rara sintonia di persone che sanno fare


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questa è la dimostrazione quanto fa la differenza fra essere musicista e essere appassionato musicista.
> 
> Però è anche vero che la direzione dell'orchestra è estremamente preparata e i membri dell'orchestra tutt'altro che principianti. E' la rara sintonia di persone che sanno fare


QUesto è un incontro al vertice...il direttore ce la mette tutta come dire...per contenerla..ma non ce la fa...è lei che detta le regole del gioco a sto giro...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

*Rach3*

Cazzo ragazzi l'ho beccato completo...
Questa qui, e vediamo chi riesce a smentirmi, è la più bella, profonda, entusiasmante interpretazione del temibile rach3 saltato alla ribalta per la vicenda di Helfgott dipinta nel film Schine!

Ma per quanto la girate...
Secondo me...
La Argherich e Chailly qui hanno fatto l'amore per tutto il pezzo.
Mai io ho visto un'intesa così profonda tra due musicisti...

Quello che poi la Argherich fa nel finale di questo concerto...non si è mai visto...
[video=youtube;MOOfoW5_2iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOfoW5_2iE&feature=related[/video]

Quello che capita dal minuto 32 in avanti...e specie al minuto 33...io non ho mai visto un rallentando più...come dire...oltre la musica...
Gli applausi non mancano...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Quello che a me colpisce è che qui è con i marito Charles Dutoit ( oggi molto separati)...
E l'orchestra fa cagare il cazzo al suo confronto...
Lei sembra perfino scocciata e scazzata da come suona l'orchestra...
Possibile dico io?
Dutoit non è affatto fatto per la Argherich...eppure...anche lei....chissà...

Qua sprizza isteria...di là sensualità...mah...

[video=youtube;VfkSFb3ABUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfkSFb3ABUk&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Per il famoso primo di Ciakovsky...
Epica e morbida quella di Berman...( Ari questo pianista dimorò molto anni nella tua città, dopo aver chiesto asilo politico, alla faccia di Stermì! Si era al comunale di Bologna e dopo aver suonato sto concerto). Berman mi disse e mo basta conte...sto concerto mi esce fuori dalle orecchie me lo chiedono ovunque...
[video=youtube;u1_NKftUug0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1_NKftUug0[/video]

E assolutamente leggendaria quella di Horowitz! Con il cognato Toscanini!
Horowitz qui non ha ancora 40 anni! E gli tira da morire...nessuno ha mai più preso le ottave...del minuto...7,45...a quella velocità e con quei rischi...lo stesso dicasi come i due finiscono il concerto...mandando in delirio il pubblico...


[video=youtube;c4Zc8SonNBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4Zc8SonNBQ[/video]

[video=youtube;sYiPVskOVNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYiPVskOVNw&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Micia (6 Dicembre 2011)

"La Argherich e Chailly qui hanno fatto l'amore per tutto il pezzo."


Conte, li ho seguiti sino alla fine, col fiato sospeso.


 trascendente o amore ?




Hanno lo stesso significato, dove il mio agnosticismo barcolla.


Grazie.


Micia


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Altra vetta incommensurabile Vlado Perlemuter e Ravel*

Un pianista che ebbe la fortuna di studiare la musica di Ravel con l'autore...
Nel 1989 suonò a Vicenza...fu un incontro fantastico...sto ometto...

[video=youtube;jwpWev1LRbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwpWev1LRbM[/video]


----------



## Micia (22 Dicembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y1QtLRSiMM&feature=related<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y1QtLRSiMM&feature=related">[video=youtube;4Y1QtLRSiMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y1QtLRSiMM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Micia (22 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube;SYHPNgSUIoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYHPNgSUIoE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma senti cosa diventa il barocco francese in mano di questo pazzoide...eheheeheh*

[video=youtube;xcXY7dyK7eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcXY7dyK7eQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

*Cioè per lui Rameau è simile a sta roba qua no? Che mito anche Sokolov....un uomo*

Comunque micio ti giuro che su sto pezzo c'è parecchio da tribolare...

[video=youtube;MevesVV79Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MevesVV79Uo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## aristocat (3 Gennaio 2012)

*Rachmaninov*

Conte & Co! Conoscete Lang Lang, vi piace come suona Rachmaninov? 
Ecco una sua esibizione che mi ha colpita molto, però non sono un'esperta..

[video=youtube;lDBcTA52KPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDBcTA52KPE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## aristocat (3 Gennaio 2012)

Io Lang Lang l'ho sentito suonare anche Gnossienne n°1 di Erik Satie, e mi ha toccata molto...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io Lang Lang l'ho sentito suonare anche Gnossienne n°1 di Erik Satie, e mi ha toccata molto...


Lang è un fenomeno mediatico del nostro secolo...

Il suo Satie comunque è lontano da quello di un Ciccolini...

Il problema è questo: tutto il mondo deve conoscere il Satie di Lang...e nessuno deve scoprire o per lo meno ricordare quello di Ciccolini...

Non c'è nulla di quello che fa Lang mi prenda...se non la perfezione tipica di una macchina...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

*Micio...ehi miciooooooooooo...varda qua...*

Tenta lassa perdere quel cinesino...
Qui è davvero fenomenale...
E credimi se entri nelle Goldberg...non ci esci più...
NOn ti stufi mai di suonarleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

[video=youtube;1B_2toF7m7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B_2toF7m7E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Conte, Le porgo il mio più umile e sentito ringraziamento per questo 3d :umile:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conte, Le porgo il mio più umile e sentito ringraziamento per questo 3d :umile:


Prego vedrò di svilupparlo meglio...ne ho anche scritto altri...se guardi in questa sezione...anche uno su Liszt..
Poi c'è la vita in musica

E musica classica...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Vorrei dare il mio apporto riguardo la diatriba su quanto sia il valore dell'opera e quella dell'esecutore.
Credo la questione sia del tutto sinergica. Facendo un esempio, si può pensare ad un Neruda recitato da un grande attore piuttosto che da un operatore di call center. In mezzo ci stanno tutte le sfumature, ma lo stesso può valere in senso contrario.
Ho sentito Gassmann (padre), anni fa, recitare una lista della spesa. Spettacolare.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vorrei dare il mio apporto riguardo la diatriba su quanto sia il valore dell'opera e quella dell'esecutore.
> Credo la questione sia del tutto sinergica. Facendo un esempio, si può pensare ad un Neruda recitato da un grande attore piuttosto che da un operatore di call center. In mezzo ci stanno tutte le sfumature, ma lo stesso può valere in senso contrario.
> Ho sentito Gassmann (padre), anni fa, recitare una lista della spesa. Spettacolare.


Grande Alce!
Infatti con i grandi interpreti...si va a sentire loro che suonano e come suonano e non l'autore delle musiche.

Hai spiegato benissimo la faccendina.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande Alce!
> Infatti con i grandi interpreti...si va a sentire loro che suonano e come suonano e non l'autore delle musiche.
> 
> Hai spiegato benissimo la faccendina.



Potrei aggiungere che la musica, più ancora che la poesia, è fondamentalmente matematica. L'anima arriva da chi la interpreta aggiungendo un elemento umano che sullo spartito non può esistere oltre un certo livello.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Potrei aggiungere che la musica, più ancora che la poesia, è fondamentalmente matematica. L'anima arriva da chi la interpreta aggiungendo un elemento umano che sullo spartito non può esistere oltre un certo livello.


Tutti i grandi infatti ci hanno messo del loro.
Ma la prima cosa che mi ha insegnato la prof. con cui mi sono perfezionato in certe cose è...che la musica abita dietro le note...compito dell'interprete è mettersi sotto e far sentire la musica...

Il pericolo incombente è sempre far sentire solo note vaganti.

Di fatto...
Uno spartito ci dice molto poco...sul "come" si suoni...

E il "come" è una cosa che si rivaluta nel tempo...

Per esempio 
Eccoti un esempio di come i romantici hanno consegnato l'esecuzione di Bach...
Per gli esegeti contemporanei questa interpretazione sarebbe del tutto inaccettabile...

Ma io dico loro...
Mostratemi che sapete suonare come Edwin Fischer...eheheehehehe

[video=youtube;F4bySd3SUEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4bySd3SUEs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Bach secondo i filologi è questo...ma a me sembra tutto spigoloso e nevrotico...molto adatto all'uomo contemporaneo...

[video=youtube;kxjYEyHGYJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxjYEyHGYJk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Invece secondo me questa è una vetta...ma i filologi dicono che è superata...( ma ovvio non so da chi)...dio se amo sta donna...

[video=youtube;Y0N69RkJ4lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0N69RkJ4lw&feature=BFp&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti i grandi infatti ci hanno messo del loro.
> Ma la prima cosa che mi ha insegnato la prof. con cui mi sono perfezionato in certe cose è...che la musica abita dietro le note...compito dell'interprete è mettersi sotto e far sentire la musica...
> 
> Il pericolo incombente è sempre far sentire solo note vaganti.
> ...


Questo lo conoscevo solo nella versione per organo di Karl Richter. Sinceramente al pianoforte pare completamente diverso e mi confonde parecchio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece secondo me questa è una vetta...ma i filologi dicono che è superata...( ma ovvio non so da chi)...dio se amo sta donna...
> 
> [video=youtube;Y0N69RkJ4lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0N69RkJ4lw&feature=BFp&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


Chapeau! :applauso:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questo lo conoscevo solo nella versione per organo di Karl Richter. Sinceramente al pianoforte pare completamente diverso e mi confonde parecchio.


Cavoli questa è una trascrizione poco conosciuta...
Ma Karl Richter per me è il sommo Bach all'organo!

[video=youtube;bkQxrdOk8Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQxrdOk8Us[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Sommo Richter anche per la musica sacra di Bach...

[video=youtube;vUEFsxDkGVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUEFsxDkGVE&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Figo da morire nei Brandeburghesi...

[video=youtube;MhMdAdRtT8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhMdAdRtT8s[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Pomposo nel mio amatissimo Handel...

[video=youtube;QDMX-PZYEMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDMX-PZYEMQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

*Lunghissima tradizione!*

Tutta una lunga scuola che Da Straube scese a Gunter Ramin, maestro di Richter e Walcha!

[video=youtube;l-g3qjd5090]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-g3qjd5090[/video]


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

E giusto per sottolineare la grande variabile interpretativa di un grande maestro, ecco che ho notato un'enorme differenza tra questa esecuzione e quella da me sempre conosciuta eseguita da Richter per la Deutsche Grammophon, che purtroppo non riesco a trovare in rete. 
In questa esecuzione appare molto più "asciutto" e schematico, e non so quanto dipenda dallo strumento.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CjRbPmthAo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E giusto per sottolineare la grande variabile interpretativa di un grande maestro, ecco che ho notato un'enorme differenza tra questa esecuzione e quella da me sempre conosciuta eseguita da Richter per la Deutsche Grammophon, che purtroppo non riesco a trovare in rete.
> In questa esecuzione appare molto più "asciutto" e schematico, e non so quanto dipenda dallo strumento.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CjRbPmthAo


Alce, per mettere i video devi fare copia e incolla dopo aver pigiato il simbolino con la pellicola inserisci video!
Ma ehm...Richter non ha mai suonato uno stesso pezzo allo stesso modo!
Qui è lentissimo!
Strano in un testo che dice Svegliatevi una voce ci chiama!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce, per mettere i video devi fare copia e incolla dopo aver pigiato il simbolino con la pellicola inserisci video!
> Ma ehm...*Richter non ha mai suonato uno stesso pezzo allo stesso modo!*
> Qui è lentissimo!
> Strano in un testo che dice Svegliatevi una voce ci chiama!


Appunto!

Nella versione DG aveva una morbidezza ancora maggiore, un tocco che qui manca, Note appena appena più lunghe, di una minima frazione, tocchi delicatissimi, quasi solo "pensati" ma che fanno una differenza enorme.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Appunto!
> 
> Nella versione DG aveva una morbidezza ancora maggiore, un tocco che qui manca, Note appena appena più lunghe, di una minima frazione, tocchi delicatissimi, quasi solo "pensati" ma che fanno una differenza enorme.


Richter poi sai ehm...beveva parecchio...ci sono leggende che dicono che si presentò ad un concerto fradicio...anzichè suonare improvvisò...
Oltre al vino il fumo...e se ne andò presto nel pieno della sua carriera...

Anch'io ho quei dischi della DG...su un organo aspetta di Copenhagen un organo neobarocco!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Richter poi sai ehm...beveva parecchio...ci sono leggende che dicono che si presentò ad un concerto fradicio...anzichè suonare improvvisò...
> Oltre al vino il fumo...e se ne andò presto nel pieno della sua carriera...
> 
> Anch'io ho quei dischi della DG...su un organo aspetta di Copenhagen un organo neobarocco!


Esatto!
Così, da profano, credo di poter dire: grande strumento!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

*Altra vetta...un certo Liszt suonato da Berman!*

[video=youtube;bdJV3QcZfDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdJV3QcZfDg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Stica!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Stica!


[video=youtube;hlxTgRBvzEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlxTgRBvzEs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;FNuVdaYS09s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNuVdaYS09s&feature=related[/video]

Che roba questa è un'altra vetta insuperata: Il Debussy di Michelangeli...

L'uomo che aveva una ricerca timbrica immensa nel pianoforte...


----------



## Billythekid (24 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece secondo me questa è una vetta...ma i filologi dicono che è superata...( ma ovvio non so da chi)...dio se amo sta donna...
> 
> [video=youtube;Y0N69RkJ4lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0N69RkJ4lw&feature=BFp&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


:up:


----------



## Billythekid (24 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tenta lassa perdere quel cinesino...
> Qui è davvero fenomenale...
> E credimi se entri nelle Goldberg...non ci esci più...
> NOn ti stufi mai di suonarleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Billythekid (24 Marzo 2012)

questo è l eros.



ma lo vedi che faccia ? 


Mi fa morire.


----------



## Billythekid (24 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;VPQ2BhJZgWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPQ2BhJZgWE&feature=related[/video]


e qui con un tactus diverso.


che gli diceva il cervello..e ci canta sopra...miiii che passione....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2012)

*Come cambia un uomo!*

[video=youtube;lmrr3BMyqq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmrr3BMyqq0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2012)

*eheheheheh...GOuld e loro...eheheheeh*

[video=youtube;Mkwx47fvTf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkwx47fvTf0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

*Ecco quest'uomo...*

Trasformava in oro tutto quello che dirigeva...

[video=youtube;4t1f4m4tt2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t1f4m4tt2c&feature=relmfu[/video]

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergiu_Celibidache


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Cazzo beccata....beccataaaaaaaaaaaaa....alla faccia degli antichisti filologi del casso....lei la mia amata Johannes Passion...nell'esecuzione di Jochum!

[video=youtube;BWaJsEL86GY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWaJsEL86GY[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzo beccata....beccataaaaaaaaaaaaa....alla faccia degli antichisti filologi del casso....lei la mia amata Johannes Passion...nell'esecuzione di Jochum!
> 
> [video=youtube;BWaJsEL86GY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWaJsEL86GY[/video]


Pensi che Bach oggi disdegnerebbe un po' di sana filologia??


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Pensi che Bach oggi disdegnerebbe un po' di sana filologia??


Sono sicuro che Bach...
Spaccherebbe la testa di Harnoncurt, Koopman, Bruggen, non ti dico che cosa farebbe a Radulescu...Leonhardt...

Ma salverebbe Busoni.

Nessuno SA come suonava Bach: non ci sono registrazioni.
Sappiamo che era un grandissimo improvvisatore, sappiamo che i contemporanei strumentisti e cantori trovavano la sua musica di difficilissima se non impossibile esecuzione...

Sappiamo che Bach non poteva usufruire di strumentisti e cantori professionisti.

Quindi, dato che conosco la fatica del far musica...
Il vero Bach sarebbe molto approssimato e pien de stecche...

Ma all'epoca la fruizione della musica era tutta diversa...

Su Bach, io mi sono attenuto solo ad una fonte: quella dei discendenti del Thomas Kantor.
E l'anello più antico a cui ho attinto è Karl Straube.
Da Starube discende Gunter Ramin.
Da Gunter discende Helmuth Walcha e Karl Richter.
Da Ramin discende uno che fu professore a colei che cercai come insegnante per perfezionarmi...

NOn ho ancora capito su che cosa si basi una prassi esecutiva filologica...
NOn avendo testimonianze sonore...è tutta un'operazione culturale molto arbitraria...

Ma Jochum è così tedescone, da riuscire a trovare il legame sotterraneo che sale da un Brahms e arriva fino a Bach.
Questa è una capacità di pochissimi.

Si è sempre discusso troppo su Karl Richter e Bach, difatto Richter conosceva benissimo anche Max Reger e Anton Bruckner.

Bach resta comunque non una questione per olandesi o rumeni...o men che meno francesi...
Resta tedescone di Germania...
E se proprio vogliamo cercare un altro filone, ricerchiamolo nella banda di Colonia dove troviamo Rilling e Ludger Lohmann allievi di Stockmaier.

Tutte persone che non si sono sperticate sulla prassi esecutiva storica...ma SUONAVANO.


----------



## Duchessa (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che Bach...
> Spaccherebbe la testa di Harnoncurt, Koopman, Bruggen, non ti dico che cosa farebbe a Radulescu...Leonhardt...
> 
> Ma salverebbe Busoni.
> ...


Sì sì sì... dai.... dici bene.... lo sapevo che avrei scatenato tutto questo ambaradàn

Però io credo che Bach non spaccherebbe la testa a nessuno di coloro che provano, sperimentano, e cercano un modo personale per rendere viva la musica SUONANDO. Sai, io ho sempre sentito gli esecutori dell'antico stile esprimersi con rispetto e prudenza, privi di certezze ma pieni di amore. Se c'è quello e si sbaglia.. amen, no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sì sì sì... dai.... dici bene.... lo sapevo che avrei scatenato tutto questo ambaradàn
> 
> Però io credo che Bach non spaccherebbe la testa a nessuno di coloro che provano, sperimentano, e cercano un modo personale per rendere viva la musica SUONANDO. Sai, io ho sempre sentito gli esecutori dell'antico stile esprimersi con rispetto e prudenza, privi di certezze ma pieni di amore. Se c'è quello e si sbaglia.. amen, no?


ALlora con loro va sempre a finire così...
Io dico loro...voi mostratemi come suonate Liszt e io vengo a imparare da voi le diteggiature antiche...
Allora loro dicono che la musica romantica per tastiera è solo na montagna di note...
Io rispondo...ok...allora però fatele no?

A me quando sento loro suonare...con tutte ste frasette singultanti e singhiozzanti mi urtano i nervi...
Io combatto solo con quelli che anzichè essere privi di certezze, credono di aver scoperto come suonava Bach...

Su Bach ripeto ci sono aspetti che non conosceremo mai...
Per esempio...i contemporanei dicevano che era un grandissimo improvvisatore...e che sapeva improvvisare ore intere all'organo, combinando più temi...di tutta questa musica non v'è traccia...

Penso che se Bach arrivasse a noi sarebbe pieno di simpatia per questo signore qui...
[video=youtube;LeuMzu3G_HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeuMzu3G_HQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

[video=youtube;DxNXtR_ij7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxNXtR_ij7Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ALlora con loro va sempre a finire così...
> Io dico loro...voi mostratemi come suonate Liszt e io vengo a imparare da voi le diteggiature antiche...
> *Allora loro dicono che la musica romantica per tastiera è solo na montagna di note...*
> Io rispondo...ok...allora però fatele no?
> ...


Ahimè ci sono anche costoro che hai descritto.. Basta starci alla larga no? C'è chi non vuole o non può capire no?Lasciarli nel loro brodino caldo e andare oltre..

Però.. che sogno avere Lui qui tra noi e sentirlo anche una sola volta


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sì sì sì... dai.... dici bene.... lo sapevo che avrei scatenato tutto questo ambaradàn
> 
> Però io credo che Bach non spaccherebbe la testa a nessuno di coloro che provano, sperimentano, e cercano un modo personale per rendere viva la musica SUONANDO. Sai, io ho sempre sentito gli esecutori dell'antico stile esprimersi con rispetto e prudenza, privi di certezze ma pieni di amore. Se c'è quello e si sbaglia.. amen, no?


Spezziamo una lama...
Sulla prassi esecutiva "filologica" io dissento fortemente solo per quanto riguarda Bach.
Una gran fetta della musica antica per me è insopportabile e parlo del 600, mentre venero i compositori rinascimentali, sono attratto dai virginalisti inglesi...ecc..ecc...non sopporto certe cose del 600, ma va detto che detesto pure tutta l'opera lirica e l'800 italiano. Non amo molto il cosidetto stile galante...

Ma su Bach chi ha ragione? Gilberth che non fa nessun abbellimento o Koopman che fa trilli e compagnia bella alla cazzo o alla pene di segugio?

Ritengo che con Bach bisogna andarci molto piano.
Ma partiamo dagli autografi allora. Non un'indicazione di fraseggio, di agocica, di espressione, di dinamica...nulla. Solo puntini neri. Parliamo degli abbellimenti? Nel corso della vita ha cambiato moltissimi modi per scriverli...na montagna di studi su come si eseguano i trilli,gli schneller, i praller, i mordenti...ma nessuno può dire con esattezza quando si deve iniziare dalla nota reale o dalla superiore...
Poi Bach in castagna xd...non è scevro neanche Bach da strafalcioni di armonia o contrappunto. Poi edizioni su edizioni...quale revisore ha ragione? 

E la libertà e la creatività dell'interprete verso questa musica?
Guarda che mai si vide nulla del genere prima di lui, nè dopo di lui.
La musica di Bach è diversissima da quella dei contemporanei, sto banfone assimilava tutto quello che facevano gli altri, tutto quello che riusciva a conoscere degli altri, e ne forgiava lavori tutti nuovi...di difficilissima esecuzione per i contemporanei...meglio lo sciallissimo Telemann no? Chi è sto Bach...detto il gotico!

Eppure gli antichisti se la sognano questa poesia qui...interessantissimo come sto gadano qui...usa lo steinwey...il suo mitico CD318

[video=youtube;WULDLz-WUxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WULDLz-WUxM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

[video=youtube;vLzduBMCXJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLzduBMCXJs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

[video=youtube;NA1mBNfP2Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA1mBNfP2Yg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ahimè ci sono anche costoro che hai descritto.. Basta starci alla larga no? C'è chi non vuole o non può capire no?Lasciarli nel loro brodino caldo e andare oltre..
> 
> Però.. che sogno avere Lui qui tra noi e sentirlo anche una sola volta


Una cosa sappiamo di Bach...
Amava l'Italia e soprattutto Vivaldi!
Al punto di trascrivere i suoi concerti...

[video=youtube;y1ZW-C7sxJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ZW-C7sxJ8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Gli antichisti moderni non conoscono i big della storia dell'esecuzione bachiana...ecco qui l'immenso Kohler!

[video=youtube;juKolphjfds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juKolphjfds&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Dal concerto per 4 violini di Vivaldi Bach ricavò sta roba qui...però vorrei vedere chi ha le palle per andare a dire a questi 4 qui...ehm sbagliate a farla con il pianoforte...sta roba si fa con il clavicembalo...incredibile...4 grandissimi solisti del pianoforte qui radunati sotto l'egida del grande di eisnach!


[video=youtube;0h3-RMVy2C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h3-RMVy2C0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

E su Vivaldi loro restano il mio unico mito: I musici...pina carmirelli ecc..ecc..ecc....

[video=youtube;pe-MIDDfckw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe-MIDDfckw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

[video=youtube;HAW1irZaabM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAW1irZaabM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spezziamo una lama...
> Sulla prassi esecutiva "filologica" io dissento fortemente solo per quanto riguarda Bach.
> Una gran fetta della musica antica per me è insopportabile e parlo del 600, mentre venero i compositori rinascimentali, sono attratto dai virginalisti inglesi...ecc..ecc...non sopporto certe cose del 600, ma va detto che detesto pure tutta l'opera lirica e l'800 italiano. Non amo molto il cosidetto stile galante...
> 
> ...


Ti nominerò "il Bach del forum". Non si fa in tempo a lanciare un temino di una battuta, che in 3 secondi hai scritto 7 pagine di svolgimento


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ti nominerò "il Bach del forum". Non si fa in tempo a lanciare un temino di una battuta, che in 3 secondi hai scritto 7 pagine di svolgimento


Beh sai su Bach ho pesato molto lo scotto di non essermi allineato, ma di aver mantenuto fede alla grande tradizione mitteleuropea! 
Una volta dopo un mio concerto interamente bachiano, uno mi disse, intendendo coglionarmi, che sembrava di sentire Karl Richter! 

Neanche sa che mi ha fatto uno dei migliori complimenti della mia vita.
Invece ho un bellissimo rapporto con gli organisti tedesconi che appunto muti muti non hanno neppure preso in considerazione certe mode interpretative estere...

Ho una carissima amica a Bonn...ferratissima interprete di Max Reger...
Lei ridendo mi ha detto...che suono la musica tedesca...come se volessi mettere le vocali a tutte le parole tedesche...e dice...tu metteresti cuore dentro anche ad un sasso...

Poi statenta...
Bach ha composto l'arte della fuga...
Io sto lavorando da decenni all'arte della figa...
Ma è sempre scordata, no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2012)

*Remo....*

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remo_Giazotto

Fortemente contestato eh? Partendo forse dalla linea di un basso sto qui...creò uno dei pezzi più celebri...un pezzo che portò alla ribalta un nobile veneziano Tomaso Albinoni...ma ne viene fuori anche sta roba qui...

Del resto io so che quando in chiesa suono l'Adagio di Albinoni...perfino mia madre mi perdona tutto...

[video=youtube;2EPVBmtUsZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EPVBmtUsZA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

*altra vetta immensa...Karl Richter!*

[video=youtube;c80yKlT4A74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c80yKlT4A74&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

E che dire delle vette delle vette?
Ogni interpreatazione di Horowitz ha del leggendario.
Prendiamo la Sonata in Si minore di List.

Qui nel 1932: Horowitz non ha nemmeno 30 anni, incide con le tecniche dell'epoca dove non si poteva certo ripetere e montare...qui si sente che non ha ancora il controllo dell'emozioni, ma si lascia portare qui e là da esse...
Insomma un uomo che si ritrova con casso duro e non sa bene neanche lui perchè...

[video=youtube;yKg81QJ1zLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKg81QJ1zLY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Poi lo troviamo con il pubblico a 45 anni...e già tutto cambia...
Ed è leggendario in altri sensi...

[video=youtube;7_lH8Ul436U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_lH8Ul436U&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

E qui siamo invece alla maturità...Horowitz ha 73 anni...
Ecco più la vita va avanti più il controllo sulle emozioni si fa preciso e il governo sul testo musicale è sommo...
Perchè a 73 anni ad un uomo non sono perdonati colpi di testa di quando ne hai 28!

[video=youtube;JL_efKcbR2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL_efKcbR2A&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

E quando si è alla fine della vita...le cose semplici assumono un colore e un sapore che non si immaginavano, perchè si ha bisogno di tutto e di tutti, e anche bere un bicchiere d'acqua può diventare un'operazione molto difficile...ma non si abbandona mai il proprio campo di battaglia...

Ed ecco che da vecchi si ha il permesso per fare tutto, anche prendersi su un Schubertino e trascrivercelo a piacere...senza alcuna preoccupazione critico filosofica...

[video=youtube;rNgkX-IaY2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNgkX-IaY2I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

*Onestà maniacale...*

Pochi forse, conoscono, l'operazione che a soli 42 anni, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli effettuò per la rai.
In poche parole il maestro acconsentì a delle registrazioni video. Ma poi pose un veto di non so quanti anni perchè potessero venir trasmesse.

[video=youtube;ekbXF3eFvC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekbXF3eFvC0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Ma se c'è una pagina che mi fa pensare al cupo dolore, qui portata all'estreme conseguenze è questo scherzo di Chopin qui in una delle ultime performance del maestro, in cui si sente il ruggito di un uomo che sa che ormai porco cazzo bisogna lasciare la vita...e da apollineo si fa dionisiaco...

[video=youtube;mgobjQKLi1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgobjQKLi1w&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

*Dedicato A geko...*

Lui è stato il massimo interprete di Ravel.
Ravel era un pessimo pianista. Ma trovò in Vlado il suo valido interprete.

Quando la cassa marca di treviso, aprì un'agenzia a vicenza, vollero organizzare qualcosa di veramente oltre e ritrovarono a parigi, Perlemuter...e venne in basilica a san felice, con la sua giacca rossa, sorretto da due ancelle...

Già molto anziano fu per me un incontro incredibile, un uomo che mi lasciò muto tutta la cena.
Mangiò un vassoio di mirtilli e ci disse, voi non sapete che cosa è andato distrutto in europa con la grande guerra...insomma parlare con uno che conosceva di persona gli impressionisti...e che studiò Ravel con Ravel...

[video=youtube;jwpWev1LRbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwpWev1LRbM[/video]

E qui sto vecchino è impegnato con forse il pezzo più difficile che sia mai stato scritto per pianoforte in tutto il secolo scorso...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2012)

Ecco un compositore geniale ma sconosciuto con un interprete che è sicuramente stato il più pazzo ed estroverso organista della storia...Virgil Fox!

[video=youtube;kWFoWxTj9Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWFoWxTj9Ws[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

*Una cricca al completo!*

[video=youtube;hfraMGQuIzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfraMGQuIzI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

*Segovia un uomo e la sua chitarra!*

[video=youtube;0ZCQcy5flEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZCQcy5flEo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;DJrEl4Nsmsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJrEl4Nsmsg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;xlq6zVoXVe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlq6zVoXVe0[/video]

Dedicato a Glenn...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

*Suonare*

Suonare uno strumento è una cosa seria.

[video=youtube;_Ye03Gu2dHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ye03Gu2dHA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

E qua mi spiace manca tutta la musica eh?
Puoi anche fare il buffone, l'alternativo, cambiarti il nome ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ma se neanche ti accorgi che suoni scordato....insomma meglio per te cambiare mestiere...no?

[video=youtube;gIGLYJvGwTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIGLYJvGwTQ&list=FL9nN14IkC6BBm9iMuBPLx3Q&index=4&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qua mi spiace manca tutta la musica eh?
> Puoi anche fare il buffone, l'alternativo, cambiarti il nome ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Ma se neanche ti accorgi che suoni scordato....insomma meglio per te cambiare mestiere...no?
> 
> [video=youtube;gIGLYJvGwTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIGLYJvGwTQ&list=FL9nN14IkC6BBm9iMuBPLx3Q&index=4&feature=plcp[/video]


Ma chi è costui? :singleeye: Sembra uscito da  Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma chi è costui? :singleeye:


Uno che si è cambiato il nome in Amadeus Mozart, l'ho visto dal blog di Minerva...tanto non arriverà mai qui  eheheheheheheeh...neanche se si mette suonare nudo con il ciccio per aria e un vibra nel culo...tanto per fare audience...

Ma questo è un genio non sto casso de cinese..

[video=youtube;l4iR-2o_pKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4iR-2o_pKk&feature=related[/video]

E ste robe mi fanno incazzare perchè poi la gente dice che la classica è pallosa...
Ok...non è pallosa è solo suonata da cialtroni che si veicolano come dei geni...


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uno che si è cambiato il nome in Amadeus Mozart, l'ho visto dal blog di Minerva...tanto non arriverà mai qui  eheheheheheheeh...neanche se si mette suonare nudo con il ciccio per aria e un vibra nel culo...tanto per fare audience...
> 
> Ma questo è un genio non sto casso de cinese..
> 
> ...


Più trasgressivo ancora è l'essersi ribattezzato "Amadeus Mozart" ... il coraggio non gli manca :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Più trasgressivo ancora è l'essersi ribattezzato "Amadeus Mozart" ... il coraggio non gli manca :singleeye:


Sono tutte buffonate.
E pensare come uno come Glenn Gould si è sempre amabilmente difeso dall'accusa di eccentricità...
Ma questo è il nuovo fenomeno...che ha colpito perfino il mondo dell'organo eh? 
Guarda qui...

[video=youtube;d5O8cHI-vPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5O8cHI-vPY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

Come massacrare uno studio di Chopin per mostrare al mondo che sono così veloce con i piedi da eseguire la parte della mano sinistra con i piedi....

[video=youtube;jo4Y-W1ur1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo4Y-W1ur1c&feature=related[/video]

Ma il problema resta che a nessun organista serio verrebbe mai in mente di suonare roba di Chopin all'organo, perchè la musica di Chopin piaccia o meno suona bene solo al pianoforte. Nessuna musica è più pianistica di quella di Chopin.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;seC8oc_1rYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seC8oc_1rYQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

*Un pianista serio...*

Poco conosciuto e lontano dai clamori...ma un uomo capace di suonare in pubblico tutti gli studi op.10 di Chopin no?

[video=youtube;9qA5Sy0IX0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qA5Sy0IX0o&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;xEqXamCW5Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEqXamCW5Og&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

*scovato altro must...*

Incredibile questo Mozart firmato Clara Haskil...un mese prima di morire...

[video=youtube;WHRgiTELG6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHRgiTELG6A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

*E il Mozart più provocatorio che esista....*

Nessuno come Gould seppe prendere per il bavero la critica...
Allora incide tutte le sonate di Mozart, per poi dichiarare che in definitiva la sua musica non gli piace...e che è na roba rococò per signorine di dubbio gusto...

[video=youtube;Byd9V5j8cTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byd9V5j8cTM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

*Ironia...sta sconosciuta...*

Ma se pole...qua fa il verso e la marcetta...

[video=youtube;68HTMNSLc8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68HTMNSLc8I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

Poi quella volta portò il suo mitico steinway cd318 a fare delle modifiche...e ne approfittò per apparire in vestigia cembalistica usando clavicembali di infimo ordine...

[video=youtube;SBXO7cNi20k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBXO7cNi20k[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

Sempre più provocatore si cimenta su un organaccio per registrare l'arte della fuga di bach...e posiziona i microfoni molto vicini alle canne...e poi asciuga tutto dagli armonici...

[video=youtube;eLmA0bBobJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLmA0bBobJE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

Per poi finire con sta roba qua...con la quale aveva esordito nel 1954...poi disse a 50 anni smetto con il pianoforte e infatti...morì.

[video=youtube;UGPJDgp2-9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGPJDgp2-9A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

come cambia un uomo eh?

[video=youtube;lmrr3BMyqq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmrr3BMyqq0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

e il bach di Gould finì nel voyager 1

[video=youtube;bebHG--W8s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bebHG--W8s0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

E dopo diecimilioni di seghe mentali degli antichisti...intanto nessuno è stato più capace di fare robe come queste...

Oh come sono fuggevoli e inutili le cose di questo mondo....

[video=youtube;lAwyHR2Q3Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAwyHR2Q3Nw&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

prima l ascoltavo esuguita da alessio corti, e mi piace di piu. questa non mi fa impazzire. senti un po'...e dimmi..

[video=youtube;Lrb0dHKJBR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrb0dHKJBR4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> prima l ascoltavo esuguita da alessio corti, e mi piace di piu. questa non mi fa impazzire. senti un po'...e dimmi..
> 
> [video=youtube;Lrb0dHKJBR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrb0dHKJBR4&feature=related[/video]


Ti dico una cosa...
L'Arte della fuga di Bach è forse l'opera musicale che più mi intimorisce.
Essa sta da anni nella mia libreria nella trascrizione organistica di Helmuth Walcha.
Quando ho compiuto 45 anni, l'ho tirata fuori e messa lì sul leggio.

A me non piace molto come suona Tachezi...troppo astruso e senza cuore...
Ma piace moltissimo come fa Bach Alessio Corti, BRAVISSIMO e preparatissimo musicista...( ci conosciamo da ragazzi)...

Ora io penso che l'Arte della fuga di Bach, sia una musica che veramente appartiene all'umanità...
Musica astratta musica che contiene il pensiero di quest'uomo....

Per me personalmente due sono le più convincenti interpretazioni di quest'opera...

La prima è quella realizzata dalle radio europee per il 21 marzo 1985: in pratica trasmisero da ogni radio del mondo un contrappunto di quest' opera realizzato da organici diversi no?

ecco i canadesi per esempio...

[video=youtube;TDEPpTMv-sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDEPpTMv-sg&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

La seconda quella usata per questa cosa qui...
Nel nome di Bach.

[video=youtube;tE83wu770y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE83wu770y4&feature=related[/video]

E Bollani vale almeno 1000 allevi...e lo dimostra...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

Stefano Bollani piglia per il culo Allevi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl:

[video=youtube;y4ELtI-O6kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4ELtI-O6kw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;lPAf7ypk1pQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPAf7ypk1pQ&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

E per Gould era un'ossessione...che lo tenne per tutta la vita...eh?

[video=youtube;_-Ms9whvRPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-Ms9whvRPg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;YV_OBk8B0kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV_OBk8B0kU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;nk2Pngxzqr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk2Pngxzqr0[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La seconda quella usata per questa cosa qui...
> Nel nome di Bach.
> 
> [video=youtube;tE83wu770y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE83wu770y4&feature=related[/video]
> ...


lo brucia proprio.


micio

che non riesce a loggarsi


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo brucia proprio.
> 
> 
> micio
> ...


Immaginiamo di dare un tema da variare ad allevi e vediamo eh?

Andiamo a dormire con questa altra vetta...Gould e le 32 variazioni in do minore di Beethoven

Gould in cravatta...

[video=youtube;bVrUaiL2gz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=bVrUaiL2gz8&NR=1[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

bollani nemmeno è da paragonare ad allevi.



e il bello è che quando parla bollani è ancora meglio. 

se lo trovo posto la moglie di bollani che canta. è a dir poco meravigliosa e bella.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;n1WxKRmDqtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1WxKRmDqtM[/video]

lei è la moglie.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

ma senti come usa la voce sto ragnetto...me la mangerei.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

*ascoltate qui...*

[video=youtube;-7-ocqnLX6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7-ocqnLX6s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

hai sentito come lega i suoni? e quel timbro...riconoscibilissimo..è adorabile.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco Duchessa per me questa è la somma Bellezza 

[video=youtube;r6ZErrGKb9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6ZErrGKb9c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

E non lo perdonerò mai sto qui per aver fatto questa brutta roba qui...ste besteme non gliele perdono...

[video=youtube;TieGZugXw3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TieGZugXw3Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (24 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non lo perdonerò mai sto qui per aver fatto questa brutta roba qui...ste besteme non gliele perdono...
> 
> [video=youtube;TieGZugXw3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TieGZugXw3Y&feature=related[/video]


Ma tu immagina, un Forum con note e suoni al posto delle parole.

Arriva il Signor Sebastian e apre una discussione in si minore.
E tutti lì coi loro strumenti in mano a commentare la pagina, a giudicare, a dar consigli.
E poi le approvazioni, le disapprovazioni.
Si creano alleanze, si percepiscono affinità.. occhiolini e sorrisi. Ma si innescano anche scontri.. caratteri maiuscoli, faccine di disgusto. 
Qualcuno se la prende e se ne va a rilassarsi in una discussione pastorale in re maggiore.

Conoscenza, esperienza, percezioni, intuizioni

Ognuno ha le sue no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma tu immagina, un Forum con note e suoni al posto delle parole.
> 
> Arriva il Signor Sebastian e apre una discussione in si minore.
> E tutti lì coi loro strumenti in mano a commentare la pagina, a giudicare, a dar consigli.
> ...


Povero Sebastian lo chiamavano il gotico...
Sua moglie diceva che l'unico difetto che aveva era l'ostinazione
Se Bach era convinto di una cosa
Non c'era forza al mondo capace di farlo pensare diversamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E dice che non era neanche molto alto...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa dalle ceneri del passato ecca la testimonianza della grande tradizione sotterranea della sana esecuzione della musica di Bach...mi commuovo fino alle lacrime...
La guerra dei figli di Davide contro i filistei non è ancora finita...

Altro che Ton Koopman detto dal conte l'olandese volante...

Chi oggi tra i barocchisti sa sonare così? Nessuno...laonde per cui...

[video=youtube;4coaT7uJPMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4coaT7uJPMw&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Si resta sempre sconcertati quando si riesce ad avere un documento sonoro di come un compositore sonava la so musica....alla faccia dei filologi...

[video=youtube;JMuQC27a0Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMuQC27a0Ko[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Qui assistiamo alla totale libertà con cui un compositore che è anche un grandissimo esecutore affronta i testi altrui...

[video=youtube;MhqKKuiEIMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhqKKuiEIMQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

O sta roba qui...recuperata a sto modo...e fatta conoscere al mondo...

[video=youtube;nrOp4TeG100]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrOp4TeG100&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa dalle ceneri del passato ecca la testimonianza della grande tradizione sotterranea della sana esecuzione della musica di Bach...mi commuovo fino alle lacrime...
> La guerra dei figli di Davide contro i filistei non è ancora finita...
> 
> Altro che Ton Koopman detto dal conte l'olandese volante...
> ...


 bellissima 
ma dici ..nessuno nessuno... sicuro??? che drastico che sei!
Un giorno dovresti sottoporti ad una Blind control procedure. 
Io un giorno provai. Molto interessante...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> bellissima
> ma dici ..nessuno nessuno... sicuro??? che drastico che sei!
> Un giorno dovresti sottoporti ad una Blind control procedure.
> Io un giorno provai. Molto interessante...


Ma cos'è?
La camera anecoica?
Aspetta che stanno pubblicando su youtube il mio ultimo video...
Vedi quello poi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

*Duchessa.*

Questo fiore musicale per te.

[video=youtube;Tx06rIRgbqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx06rIRgbqE&feature=watch-vrec[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (24 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo fiore musicale per te.
> 
> [video=youtube;Tx06rIRgbqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx06rIRgbqE&feature=watch-vrec[/video]


Una delizia. E classe pura.
E dire che non la conoscevo.
Grazie Conte


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Una delizia. E classe pura.
> E dire che non la conoscevo.
> Grazie Conte


Ma Andras Schiff conosceva lei bene.
A me ha commosso rivedere quella sala dopo tanti anni.
A lei non ha giovato essere ebrea, e fu profuga, ma ebbi modo di conoscerla nel 1990.
Certo da noi si è sviluppata una certa cultura interpretativa, ma non sapevamo che al di là della cortina di ferro se ne sviluppava un'altra che io adoro, ma a noi preclusa. L'est!

E a questo proposito, non so se è una vetta, ma c'è oggi un uomo molto imbarazzante per lo stablishement della filologia, uno che suona tutto quel che gli pare per i cassi suoi, facendo fare cose al pianoforte che forse mai si sono udite prima...una sorta di orsone buono, mattatore:

Sokolov

Eccolo alle prese con la musica barocca francese e vorrei tanto che lui mi insegnasse come fa a fare certe robe sulla tastiera pesante ( non certo per lui del pianoforte)....

[video=youtube;wKL_XZ9BMb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKL_XZ9BMb0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;glg99Zc0JjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glg99Zc0JjU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Ed ecco che per lui...pari sono no?

[video=youtube;pyfGqN9FDEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyfGqN9FDEo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Ma quale pianista si è mai occupato di tirar fora la musica di Froberger?

[video=youtube;2krTDn6MSWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2krTDn6MSWY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (24 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Andras Schiff conosceva lei bene.
> A me ha commosso rivedere quella sala dopo tanti anni.
> A lei non ha giovato essere ebrea, e fu profuga, ma ebbi modo di conoscerla nel 1990.
> Certo da noi si è sviluppata una certa cultura interpretativa, ma non sapevamo che al di là della cortina di ferro se ne sviluppava un'altra che io adoro, ma a noi preclusa. L'est!
> ...


Oh jeah... Ed egli vive nel Veneto come Vossìa


----------



## Duchessa (24 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale pianista si è mai occupato di tirar fora la musica di Froberger?
> 
> [video=youtube;2krTDn6MSWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2krTDn6MSWY&feature=related[/video]



Ma come??? Qualcuno dopo di lui, no??:mrgreen: Lui è stato un apripista


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

ma lui ehm...è imbarazzante...a 23 anni suonava in pubblico un programma come questo...
vorrei vedere se ci fosse un programma così di obbligo per il diploma...quanti riuscirebbero a diplomarsi...
Ohi due ore di roba...e che roba...

qui ha 23 anni Sokolov...

[video=youtube;WyKSajh24xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyKSajh24xk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

/ Confessa: "Vado di rado ai concerti, i miei interpreti preferiti sono tutti morti" Sokolov, il pianista dal volto di pietra Il musicista russo a Santa Cecilia: "Suonare e' banale, farlo bene e' molto difficile" "Non credo ci sia un collegamento fra quello che accade all' esterno e il mondo interiore di un grande artista. Per me la musica non e' una professione ma la vita stessa", dice il celebre pianista Grigory Sokolov. Sembra che con la mente stia ancora seguendo le linee della partitura, in una concentrazione protetta da un volto di pietra che non fa trasparire emozioni. Ieri, per la stagione di Santa Cecilia, chinato sulla tastiera ha eseguito con grande successo il Concerto n.1 in do maggiore op.15 per pianoforte e orchestra di Beethoven diretto da Chung (nella seconda parte "Le sacre du printemps" di Stravinski). "Fino ad alcuni anni fa dicevo di studiare sei ore al giorno ma poi ho capito che non e' vero. Effettivamente sono dodici, perche' la musica continua a crescere nella mia mente anche adesso. Suonare uno strumento e' banale, farlo bene molto difficile - spiega -. Ho interpretato per la prima volta questo concerto a dodici anni, portandolo dentro tutta la vita. Ogni volta e' un' esperienza diversa che dipende dal mio corpo e dai miei stati d' animo". Sokolov e' nato nel 1950 a San Pietroburgo, suo padre strimpellava il violino e lui sedicenne gia' aveva vinto il primo premio e la medaglia d' oro al Concorso Caijkovskij. "Quando da bambino nella strada sentivo l' eco di un pianoforte rimanevo paralizzato, e per i miei genitori era difficilissimo portarmi via", racconta il pianista con un piccolo sorriso che affiora richiamato dai ricordi d' infanzia. "Avevamo poi una serie di dischi d' opera e balletto che io facevo finta di dirigere su un piccolo podio con tanto di bacchetta in mano". Quello dell' esibizione e' un momento privilegiato per il pianista russo che non ama registrazioni in studio ma solo dal vivo, non sfrutando la popolarita' che arriva dal successo discografico: "Trovo i concerti piu' naturali, non solamente per il rapporto con il pubblico, ma perche' si crea dentro me uno stato d' animo particolare, che non posso definire". Sokolov vive ancora a San Pietroburgo insieme alla moglie e una figlia che lavora in biblioteca. "Nel mio pochissimo tempo libero ascolto solo Cd di musica classica. Mi piace tutto, ma detesto Liszt e Wagner. I motivi per cui tanti li amano sono gli stessi che me li rendono lontani". Non va quasi mai ai concerti: "E' sempre piu' emozionante dello stereo di casa, ma e' raro che ci siano artisti che valga la pena di ascoltare. I miei interpreti preferiti sono morti: Emil Gilels, Glenn Gould, Sofronitsky, Horowitz, Rachmaninov". Tra tutti una predilezione particolare per Anton Rubinstein, il grande compositore e pianista morto nel 1894, che fondo' il Conservatorio di San Pietroburgo. "Non l' ho potuto mai ascoltare perche' non esistono incisioni, ma sono rimasto sempre affascinato dalla sua personalita' e dalla sua vita artistica, entrambe incredibili".


Incredibile uno che potrebbe snocciolare Liszt come una vecchina il rosario...lo odia...
E pensare quanti odiano liszt perchè non riescono a suonarlo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (24 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> / Confessa: "Vado di rado ai concerti, i miei interpreti preferiti sono tutti morti" Sokolov, il pianista dal volto di pietra Il musicista russo a Santa Cecilia: "Suonare e' banale, farlo bene e' molto difficile" "Non credo ci sia un collegamento fra quello che accade all' esterno e il mondo interiore di un grande artista. Per me la musica non e' una professione ma la vita stessa", dice il celebre pianista Grigory Sokolov. Sembra che con la mente stia ancora seguendo le linee della partitura, in una concentrazione protetta da un volto di pietra che non fa trasparire emozioni. Ieri, per la stagione di Santa Cecilia, chinato sulla tastiera ha eseguito con grande successo il Concerto n.1 in do maggiore op.15 per pianoforte e orchestra di Beethoven diretto da Chung (nella seconda parte "Le sacre du printemps" di Stravinski). "Fino ad alcuni anni fa dicevo di studiare sei ore al giorno ma poi ho capito che non e' vero. Effettivamente sono dodici, perche' la musica continua a crescere nella mia mente anche adesso. Suonare uno strumento e' banale, farlo bene molto difficile - spiega -. Ho interpretato per la prima volta questo concerto a dodici anni, portandolo dentro tutta la vita. Ogni volta e' un' esperienza diversa che dipende dal mio corpo e dai miei stati d' animo". Sokolov e' nato nel 1950 a San Pietroburgo, suo padre strimpellava il violino e lui sedicenne gia' aveva vinto il primo premio e la medaglia d' oro al Concorso Caijkovskij. "Quando da bambino nella strada sentivo l' eco di un pianoforte rimanevo paralizzato, e per i miei genitori era difficilissimo portarmi via", racconta il pianista con un piccolo sorriso che affiora richiamato dai ricordi d' infanzia. "Avevamo poi una serie di dischi d' opera e balletto che io facevo finta di dirigere su un piccolo podio con tanto di bacchetta in mano". Quello dell' esibizione e' un momento privilegiato per il pianista russo che non ama registrazioni in studio ma solo dal vivo, non sfrutando la popolarita' che arriva dal successo discografico: "Trovo i concerti piu' naturali, non solamente per il rapporto con il pubblico, ma perche' si crea dentro me uno stato d' animo particolare, che non posso definire". Sokolov vive ancora a San Pietroburgo insieme alla moglie e una figlia che lavora in biblioteca. "Nel mio pochissimo tempo libero ascolto solo Cd di musica classica. *Mi piace tutto, ma detesto Liszt e Wagner. I motivi per cui tanti li amano sono gli stessi che me li rendono lontani".* Non va quasi mai ai concerti: "E' sempre piu' emozionante dello stereo di casa, ma e' raro che ci siano artisti che valga la pena di ascoltare. I miei interpreti preferiti sono morti: Emil Gilels, Glenn Gould, Sofronitsky, Horowitz, Rachmaninov". Tra tutti una predilezione particolare per Anton Rubinstein, il grande compositore e pianista morto nel 1894, che fondo' il Conservatorio di San Pietroburgo. "Non l' ho potuto mai ascoltare perche' non esistono incisioni, ma sono rimasto sempre affascinato dalla sua personalita' e dalla sua vita artistica, entrambe incredibili".
> 
> 
> Incredibile uno che potrebbe snocciolare Liszt come una vecchina il rosario...lo odia...
> E pensare *quanti odiano liszt perchè non riescono a suonarlo...*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei una iena pestifera.
Ma
Se uno non suona Liszt non saprai mai se per il motivo 1, 2 o entrambi:carneval:


Comunque
come sarà 'sta roba, che nessuno dei grandi ha stima per un vivente?? Tocca morire a qualcuno per farsi considerare?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sei una iena pestifera.
> Ma
> Se uno non suona Liszt non saprai mai se per il motivo 1, 2 o entrambi:carneval:
> 
> ...


Il vivente può sempre farti ombra no?
Da morto ha smesso di suonare no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi da morto entra in gioco l'azianda discografica e bla bli bla bla...
Insomma il morto ha una vita che diventa epos...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Eh te ghe rason Duchessa...casso qui ti ipnotizza e non ne vieni più fuori...immenso.

[video=youtube;bVrUaiL2gz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVrUaiL2gz8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

E se con Bernstein ebbe molto da discutere e ci regalò quello stranissimo primo di Brahms...il suo quinto di Beethoveen con Ancerl rimane leggendario...cioè lui va dentro e fuori, sopra e sotto l'orchestra...incredibile casso...suona la sua parte pensando a quello che fa l'orchestra...e dal minuto 6...quello che fa con la sinistra è leggenda...per non parlare del suono gouldiano che qui ora si fa arpa, ora violini ora timpani....Concentratissimo e serissimo come non mai qui Glenn!

[video=youtube;G05IBRvi5RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G05IBRvi5RE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;9J77a80utNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J77a80utNw[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;9J77a80utNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J77a80utNw[/video]


 se non è amore questo..

E anche qui dentro.. (e anche qui la mano sinistra..)
[video=youtube;buq-p8vSCLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buq-p8vSCLQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> se non è amore questo..
> 
> E anche qui dentro.. (e anche qui la mano sinistra..)
> [video=youtube;buq-p8vSCLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buq-p8vSCLQ[/video]


ah grandio tra le sei partite decisamente è la mia preferitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa spece l'allemanda...


----------



## Duchessa (11 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;h427L7297xM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h427L7297xM[/video]

Di lui.. abbiamo già parlato?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> [video=youtube;h427L7297xM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h427L7297xM[/video]
> 
> Di lui.. abbiamo già parlato?


No...
Ungherese come sandor?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;Rxy47jT7fsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxy47jT7fsE[/video]

Al minuto 2 e passa Luca di Donato, il progettista, tira dentro l'ultima birbonata di Claudio Pinchi, il cornetto a 6 file, con la settima dentro.
Questo registro suona fondamentale, ottava, dodicesima, quindicesima, diciasettesima, e ventunesima. Do, do, sol, do, mi, sib. Tutte naturali e non temperate.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

*E se parliamo di frasi...*

A me fa morire come lui fa mozart, semplicemente delizioso...

[video=youtube;F52ubVPQyjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F52ubVPQyjI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Scoperta di stasera, io non ho mai ascoltato il secondo di Brahms fatto così.
E chi se lo sarebbe aspettato da Serkin? Incisione favolosa!

[video=youtube;PQxh_kVsFWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQxh_kVsFWg&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scoperta di stasera, io non ho mai ascoltato il secondo di Brahms fatto così.
> E chi se lo sarebbe aspettato da Serkin? Incisione favolosa!
> 
> [video=youtube;PQxh_kVsFWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQxh_kVsFWg&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


Miodio che mani, che chiarezza, che orchestra, che Brahms, che...
Benedico Youtube e mi ritiro a sognare di rinascere e fare la parte del violoncello quando arriva.
Amen.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Miodio che mani, che chiarezza, che orchestra, che Brahms, che...
> Benedico Youtube e mi ritiro a sognare di rinascere e fare la parte del violoncello quando arriva.
> Amen.


Vero youtube na miniera 
ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto...
ma dici la parte del violocello nell'adagio?

Ma chi lo avrebbe mai detto.
Serkin non aveva mani grandissime e suonava con le mani incollate alla tastiera.
La sua tecnica non mi pare fosse strabiliante in forza e potenza.

Szell non era certo Bernstein o Karajan

Ma qui si rivelano due grandissimi artigiani della musica.

Poi casso benedetta pure la sony
questa secondo me è na registrazione degli anni 60...
Perchè szell morì nel 1970.

Ma è incredibile unico.

Serkin era ebreo.
Nel 1933 goering in persona lo "grazia" dicendogli, tu però non devi suonare in pubblico.
Lui va negli stati uniti, come fece anche l'ungherese szell, per sfuggire a quella carneficina.
Serkin nel 1933 aveva solo che 30 anni.

E qui sono riuniti nel celebrare forse
il più alto monumento della cultura germanica, la risposta più alta che Brahms diede come tedeschicità della musica, dopo gli sconquassi dei romantici. Siamo nel 1881.

Mah chi lo capirà quel vecchio...mah...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Trovo che il concerto di Mendellssohn fosse più congeniale per lui...

[video=youtube;dS3gvax0N24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS3gvax0N24[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;rVWx-fodiSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVWx-fodiSg[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma..*

..cosa meglio pulisce l'anima?
[video=youtube;QeBz6BMQVOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeBz6BMQVOo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> ..cosa meglio pulisce l'anima?
> [video=youtube;QeBz6BMQVOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeBz6BMQVOo[/video]


Ebreo pure lui!
Beh hai voglia tu di pulire la mia anima...
Tutta impastata di melassa wagneriana...

Ma anche sto casso di roba qua...vediamo...
non è mai semplice, anche se di facile ascolto, suonare sta roba è come giocare al sodoku...

Impressionante comunque quella signora di 106 anni.

Sul tema io ho avuto la grazia di conoscere personalmente Messiaen.
Che ci raccontò di quella volta che al campo di concentramento fu "invitato" a comporre e....

Quando nel settembre del 1939 la Francia entrò in guerra, Messiaen fu chiamato alle armi e pochi mesi dopo, nel maggio del ’40, durante un’offensiva tedesca venne catturato dal nemico. Insieme ad altri prigionieri fu trasferito nel campo di concentramento Stalag VIII A di Görlitz (al confine Sud-Ovest della Polonia), ove sopravvisse per un anno. L’ufficiale nazista responsabile dello Stalag era un appassionato di musica e, venuto a sapere delle competenze di Messiaen (come di altri tre prigionieri musicisti), lasciò lavorare il compositore in vista di un concerto al campo. Messiaen scrisse, per i musicisti conosciuti durante la prigionia (un violoncellista, un violinista e un clarinettista), dapprima un breve trio (confluito successivamente nell'opera come quarto movimento) e poi, con l'aggiunta di un pianoforte (suonato da Messiaen stesso), realizzò il Quartetto.

Il Quatuor pour la fin du temps era concluso agli inizi del nuovo anno: fu eseguito il 15 gennaio del ’41, sotto la neve e in condizioni difficili, di fronte a tutti i prigionieri dello Stalag VIII A radunati in un piazzale gelato. Gli altri musicisti a eseguire il Quatuor con Messiaen furono Henri Akoka (clarinetto), Jean le Boulaire (violino) ed Étienne Pasquier (violoncello), nessuno dei tre era musicista professionista. I nazisti riuscirono a procurare per Pasquier un violoncello con tre sole corde e il pianoforte su cui suonò Messiaen era talmente vecchio e malmesso che i tasti, una volta premuti, restavano abbassati.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Del 1911 avevamo lui...ma lo abbiamo perso a soli 29 anni...

Jehan-Ariste Alain (Saint-Germain-en-Laye, 3 febbraio 1911 – Saumur, 20 giugno 1940) è stato un compositore e organista francese. Compose principalmente per organo e pianoforte.

Già all'età di 13 anni Alain sostituì suo padre, l'organista Albert Alain, all'organo della sua città natale. Studiò al Conservatorio di Parigi tra altri anche con Paul Dukas, Roger-Ducasse e Marcel Dupré. Ricevette onorazioni in diverse materie e nel 1936 fu chiamato come organista.

Jehan Alain fu uno dei compositori francesi di musica per organo più dotati della sua generazione. Ma rimase ucciso all'età di 29 anni nella seconda guerra mondiale. Le opere più note sono "Litanies", "Trois Danses" e "Le Jardin Suspendu".

Il suo stile è anticonvenzionale. Oltre a influenze impressionistiche ed orientali (ritmi e scale) si riconosce anche un certo umore surreale. Legato alle Litanies il seguente commento è riferito: "Storia d'un uomo che spinge un piccolo carro a tre ruote. Dietro di lui ci sono venti poliziotti che gli tirano addosso dei mattoni." Un altro pezzo fu composto su due note che erano inceppate nell'organo di casa (Berceuse sur deux notes qui cornent). Molte delle sue opera hanno una durata breve aforistica.

Anche suo fratello Olivier fu compositore, mentre sua sorella Marie-Claire è una delle organiste più famose.

In memoria del suo amico caduto Alain, Maurice Duruflé compose il Prelude et Fugue sur le nom d´Alain che utilizza il nome come motivo.

[video=youtube;OyMwTtioUvc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyMwTtioUvc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa che figata, varda qua su youtube...i video con la partitura sotto...incredibile...

E una nuova scoperta...mai avrei pensato che si potesse fare il Rach3 a sto modo qua...

Weissenberg...
[video=youtube;aSXtXLAVgkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSXtXLAVgkE[/video]

E gli antichisti dicono...ma cosa vuoi...è solo na montagna di note...
Ma ti falle intanto no?

Ma il discorso delle frasi qui è emblematico....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Frasi...*

Si si le parole hanno un peso...
Ma non si pensa mai a come si pronunciano...

[video=youtube;NSsKJIzwapA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSsKJIzwapA[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si le parole hanno un peso...
> *Ma non si pensa mai a come si pronunciano...*
> 
> [video=youtube;NSsKJIzwapA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSsKJIzwapA[/video]


:umile:


[video=youtube;ej-HCC4-QUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej-HCC4-QUA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

Beccata pure questa....
Ah cavoli mi ricordo maggio 1986 si andava ai concerti d'organo alla basilica di Monte Berico al grande Mascioni del 1943...e venne lui da Parigi con la prima assoluta della sua trascrizione dei Quadri...Basilica stracolma...ragazze sedute sui gradini delle cappelle laterali....il silenzio tombale...ammutoliti, mai avevamo sentito qualcosa del genere prima...il silenzio alla fine....tutti in silenzio...poi lui finalmente si affaccia dalla balconata...come sorta di mitico conte Dracula...e finalmente il pubblico osa applaudire...

Qui molto più anziano...ma che gioca in casa...a Saint Eustache....
[video=youtube;l-0WOoP4KL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-0WOoP4KL8[/video]

Guillou mi disse...
E' molto importante essere interpreti soggettivi...ma è molto importante esprimere bene...quello conta...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :umile:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ej-HCC4-QUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej-HCC4-QUA[/video]



Perfino questa ha trascritto fiorentino?
Bach violinistico è di una solitudine immensa.
Penso che Bach quando scriveva per violino pensasse alle sue cose più intime e profonde, in un dialogo con sè stesso.
Il violino del resto fu il suo primo strumento.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

E questa? 

[video=youtube;0XlBRfHKvuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XlBRfHKvuI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

*Duchessa mi piace molto anche come fa questa donna...*

Così italiano suonato così....

[video=youtube;-IeD0xW9404]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IeD0xW9404[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Beccata pure questa, Duchessa qui siamo ancora più in là di Richter.
Jochum, mi fa morire questa interpretazione della Johannes Passion.

Ho avuto modo in vita a Budapest di stare all'organo con questa musica in live....fa davvero un effetto...allucinante...

Non ho mai capito perchè quella secondo San Matteo sia diventata più famosa di questa...
Non oso pensare a quel 1724 in cui Bach sfornò sta roba.
Oramai era un anno che era il Kantor a San TOmmaso. 
E andava verso i 40.

[video=youtube;ISLZHUapcgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISLZHUapcgQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Ma porco can lo ha fatto per davvero nel 2002...tutti i dodici studi in meno di un'ora.

[video=youtube;picvN4UL_QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=picvN4UL_QQ&list=PLAACB6D4B8581615F[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (30 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco can lo ha fatto per davvero nel 2002...tutti i dodici studi in meno di un'ora.
> 
> [video=youtube;picvN4UL_QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=picvN4UL_QQ&list=PLAACB6D4B8581615F[/video]


Siamo passati dal suonare col metronomo al suonare col cronometro 
Ma ... servono?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Siamo passati dal suonare col metronomo al suonare col cronometro
> Ma ... servono?


Non so se servono...
ma se presi in certe dosi sono pezzi di musica fantastica...
Mi fa sempre tante impressione la musica di Liszt...aggiunge o toglie?
Sta roba qui che prima è dodici studi op.1 e sono in stile Cramer, poi diventano dodici grandi studi, in cui va veramente fora da ogni ben di dio, e infine sto nome studi di esecuzione trascendentale...

Poi dai nonostante tutto sono scritti enormemente bene per le dita...anche se fare quei tremoli del dodici ci lasci i nervi...

Invece guarda qua na roba scritta schifosamente per le dita...ma serve?
A tribolare si!

[video=youtube;tzXPgsysXak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzXPgsysXak[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2013)

Poi se solo si riuscisse a dare all'organo l'espressività degli archi...uffi...

[video=youtube;MJ34cctaQIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ34cctaQIA[/video]

Certo che con l'adagio ne intorno parecchie...eh...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2013)

Però i giovani con il loro entusiasmo e ardore sono ben lontani dai grandi decani del pianismo mondiale...
Per me questo Mazeppa resta un must...Cambiano da morire gli studi di Liszt se al piano c'è un Lazar Berman o un Bolet...

[video=youtube;J-YCnimBeO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-YCnimBeO8[/video]

OT...non so che avrebbe fatto AnnaBlume se vedeva Berman mangiare...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2013)

e qui davvero si ode un uomo che cammina nella notte in mezzo ad una tormenta...
[video=youtube;tW1Z19T8Gx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW1Z19T8Gx8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2013)

Immenso qui Berman....

[video=youtube;jaw1Pyhd0WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaw1Pyhd0WQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

*Benedetta sia lo youtube...*

Qua non poteva barare era live....
Ed era sommo e incommensurabile...
E lo supponevo totalmente refrattario all'esegesi filologica, ma così direi...sommamente umano e tedesco!

[video=youtube;jQN_Ke5n2k8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQN_Ke5n2k8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

*Altra perla Mozartiana...*

Che dicevamo sulla moda moderna in cui i pianisti giocano a fare anche i direttori, anzichè concentrarsi sulla loro parte...
Se andiamo ad ascoltare Serkin nel 1983 con lo stesso pezzo...non arriva a sto risultato...qui...

[video=youtube;ny3_d50n1QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny3_d50n1QQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

Duchessa guarda...come faceva lui....
Meglio dai...na bonna pummarola che dover finir con il talmud...eheheheheehehehehheheeh...

[video=youtube;PSqXeSDxz4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSqXeSDxz4I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

E dalle tenebre del passato...lui Schnabel...1937...

[video=youtube;Y0SjMZWvKFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0SjMZWvKFY[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E dalle tenebre del passato...lui Schnabel...1937...
> 
> [video=youtube;Y0SjMZWvKFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0SjMZWvKFY[/video]


E dalla luce del presente... lui Lonquich.. live..
con la vitalità di un bimbo felice e su di giri

[video=youtube;2-55-pklk04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-55-pklk04[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E dalla luce del presente... lui Lonquich.. live..
> con la vitalità di un bimbo felice e su di giri
> 
> [video=youtube;2-55-pklk04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-55-pklk04[/video]


wovl...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

Ho appena stanato un'altra chicca.
Nessuno aveva mai osato tanto, e per di più nel 1980, quando eravamo oramai asfissiati dai credo della nuova prassi filologica circa la musica di bach...
Ma Jochum era uomo di granito con idee totalmente personali sul fare musica.
Incredibile come per quest'uomo tutto quello che c'è attorno a lui non abbia mai fatto testo...

[video=youtube;woerWzPfjro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woerWzPfjro[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2013)

*Quando dice...io sono il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...*

[video=youtube;cd1FmDleuzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd1FmDleuzk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

Un giovane di diciotto anni che nel 1960 vince quel premio ed è Rubinstein a stringergli la mano...

[video=youtube;AgxozYMYEEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgxozYMYEEA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

Sommo negli studi di Chopin...
[video=youtube;tolGN1Hp2ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tolGN1Hp2ww[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;FvfRPtCHPI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvfRPtCHPI4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ma l'età avanza anca par lu...

[video=youtube;1N8SJ9KbESs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N8SJ9KbESs[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Sommo oltre ogni dire...*

[video=youtube;NJyniDgygWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJyniDgygWY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2013)

*Duchessa dove sei...*

Al minuto 19 e 20...ma tutta la sonata è un autentico miracolo...
e siamo dal vivo...

[video=youtube;CbHNO0oIu_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbHNO0oIu_g[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2013)

E immenso pure qui Richter...
[video=youtube;VReXAg7hB40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VReXAg7hB40[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

*Los Romeros*

E' sempre cosa bella e buona quando degli strumentisti cazzuti commissionano opere a compositori cazzuti.
Un'opera del 1967 commissionata da Celedonio Romero al Geltil hombre Rodrigo...

[video=youtube;zCjn7t26jUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCjn7t26jUI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

*Dalle nebbie di youtube...un altro gigante italiano dimenticato: Piero Scarpini*

Mai sentito in vita mia un Prokofiev così poco russico e così incredibilmente italico...cosa combina nella cadenza...

[video=youtube;qqD0-SYlpk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqD0-SYlpk8[/video]


----------

